
Google's Blacklisted Terms: “Conservatives Are” - hughsoon
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/feb/08/forget-conspiracy-theories-heres-why-googles-conservatives-are-blacklist-is-worrying?CMP=fb_gu
======
godshatter
I think they would have been better off not blacklisting anything. That way
they wouldn't have to justify each and every item on their list - they could
just blame them on who is searching for what and leave it at that.

------
wodenokoto
I'm not sure I understand why these search suggestions are so powerful that we
should worry about their editing.

